# Clomipramine & Lamictal



## theheadlesspostman (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Just a swift message as I feel I must pass on hope where it appears.

I've suffered Derealisation since I was 24. I'm now 39. I've had partial success with SSRI + Lamictal for the last three years. 

I've moved to 50mg Clomipramine in place of an SSRI and continue on 150mg Lamictal (I may raise this further to achieve complete remission.) I am the BEST I have been since the condition started. It's remarkable. 

If your DP/DR is based in panic, anxiety, depression or OCD I would highly, highly recommend this. That's not just my opinion, it comes from my London psychiatrist with good experience of the conditions. 

Clomipramine has made a huge, huge difference. I now feel that Lamictal was helping me previously but the SSRI attached was fighting against it by fuelling anxiety. Clom is working in tandum. 

I thought I would never escape but I feel more like myself since my early 20s. It's astonishing. Clomipramine takes away the vicious cycle of obsessions over the condition (I barely care about it anymore) and allows you to start healing. I get an hour or two of DR a day now, rather than 24/7. That's only after two months on Clomipramine. I will wait another 8 weeks to see how well I carry on healing and then raise Lamictal if I am not at full all day relief. 

If you're suffering you must not be scared of medication. Most of us need them to recover. Speak with your psych, mention these treatments (and of course that the London Unit for DP/DR has always recommended them.)

The change did not snap back overnight. It's happening slowly but surely. Based on results so far I believe I will be 100% DR free in a few months. My suffering now is laughable compared to the last 15 years.

Good luck all! There is LOTS of hope. GO for it.


----------

